# Stackhouse seeks starting job



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/12632161.htm

_The Mavericks would like to see Jerry Stackhouse continue in his role as the team's sixth man.

Not so fast.

"I'm not conceding anything," Stackhouse said.

Last season, Stackhouse's first with the Mavs, he was used primarily as the sixth man. Injuries limited him to 56 games -- he started seven -- and an average of 14.9 points in 28.9 minutes per game.

But Stackhouse believes that when Michael Finley was waived Aug. 15, it paved the way for him to move into the starting lineup. Never mind that the Mavs have since acquired Doug Christie, whom they hope to move into Finley's old slot.

Stackhouse said he believes the job should be won or lost in training camp._

More at link...


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

aggghhhhh this spells trouble as alot of ppl including avery seem to like stack off the bench and we know he is prolly the best 2 guard on the team altho not the best suited to starting so he will b pissed when he earns the starting spot then isnt given it he will then demand a trade and we will oblige but wont get even value in return


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I don't like the sound of this either. He may say the job should be won or lost in training camp but I don't believe it. Personally(if the glass was half full), I'd like to see this make Stack more of a complete player and become the guy that Avery wants starting.... But I think its going to lead to him trying to score more since thats what he does do best.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

stevemc - well said.

But combining both your points, we have to go with what we have. If Stack does prove his value ( and is unhappy) you move him. Value's up = more in return. 

I've always believed this is the element of coaching. It's not the best situation, but politics are a part of team sports.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

he is perfect off the bench as the first option in tht lineup but i think we need a more playmaking type of sg quis/christie to start with terry as terry is our 2nd best scorer


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not too encouraged by this either.

I've said before that while I think Stack is a valuable guy off the bench I'm not really high on his game because I just don't like his inconsistency. I'd rather see Van Horn as the first forward off the bench for us.

It won't surprise me if we end up having to deal him. If he starts pulling attitude I think Avery will be more strict than Nellie. I don't think Avery would put up with it.

If Stack can show himself to handle the ball well, get his teammates involved, and play good defense during the preseason then I wouldn't have a problem with him starting. But I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

he is 30 he isnt gona get better lateral quickness at tht age if anything it will slip further he is basically finley as in a one dimentional scorer but his speciality is driving an thus he has a better handle


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont feel good about this. He needs to know that we want him off the bench. They must have not informed him about why Christie was obtained. If he keeps going on about this without accepting his role then I see a trade in the near future.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong with it. As a matter of fact, you should be encouraged by this, because it sounds like he's going to come into training camp ready to fight and compete for that starting position.


I think it will be a mistake if Christie and Daniels eat into Stack's minutes though. Stackhouse is still a very good scorer, and he could end up being just as valuable as anyone outside of Dirk and Josh Howard.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it. As a matter of fact, you should be encouraged by this, because it sounds like he's going to come into training camp ready to fight and compete for that starting position.


I don't have a problem with him competing hard for a spot. I would love for everyone on the team to have drive like that. What I worry is what his attitude will be like if he doesn't get the starting job. He knew last year that he wasn't going to get it because Finley was a permanent fixture in the starting lineup. This year he sees that fixture gone. While I want him to fight for it, I don't want him pouting when he doesn't get it.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i really like him off the bench as a go to scorer even if we do get tht great 2nd scorer which i have a feeling we might do. Someone like peja/pierce/j.rich depending on which of these guys teams have the slowest start could end up here for a KVH+quis/stack/terry+ppod sort of deal. With us taking on sum sort of dodgy contract on top of the good guy be it foyle/fisher with jrich blount with pierce or skinner with peja


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Christie is going to dissapoint all of us ! Hes not good anymore! hes done! 
I can see it now when you all see this during the season everybodys going to be like Stack should have started! Stack have started! But anyway, I agree with Stack, the starting spot should go to the best player and the player who earns it! Also, Stack played real hard last year coming off the bench and accepting that role for the first time and Christie sits on his *** the whole year then comes to an elite team and gets a starting spot over Stack? **** that!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Christie is going to dissapoint all of us ! Hes not good anymore! hes done!


I guess it depends on what you expect out of him. If you're looking for someone to go out and score 20 points then yeah you'll be disappointed. But if you're looking for someone who can play good perimeter defense and who can help get the offense flowing with his ball handling and passing skills then he should do fine.



NastyN44 said:


> Also, Stack played real hard last year coming off the bench and accepting that role for the first time and Christie sits on his *** the whole year then comes to an elite team and gets a starting spot over Stack? **** that!


Why should it matter if Stack sat on the bench the whole year last year? If Christie's play makes him more valuable to the team starting, and Stack's play makes him more valuable off the bench, then that's where they should be.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I guess it depends on what you expect out of him. If you're looking for someone to go out and score 20 points then yeah you'll be disappointed. But if you're looking for someone who can play good perimeter defense and who can help get the offense flowing with his ball handling and passing skills then he should do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it matter if Stack sat on the bench the whole year last year? If Christie's play makes him more valuable to the team starting, and Stack's play makes him more valuable off the bench, then that's where they should be.



Well, with the starting lineup... we got dirk and terry as two scoring options.... I feel that we have Dirk terry and stack as three scoring options that will keep the defense on there heels!! if those three can mesh and learn eachothers game a lil more than theres no defense that would be able to stop that trio!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Well, with the starting lineup... we got dirk and terry as two scoring options.... I feel that we have Dirk terry and stack as three scoring options that will keep the defense on there heels!! if those three can mesh and learn eachothers game a lil more than theres no defense that would be able to stop that trio!


The problem with that is it's hard for Terry to be a good offensive option if he's playing the point. That makes it harder for him to set up on the wings or come off screens for good jumpers. Having Christie out there (or even playing Terry and Devin at the same time) frees him up for those shots. And if you put Devin and Terry on the court at the same time then you give up a lot of size and defense against bigger shooting guards.

Terry and Marquis together is another combo that could work well as Marquis could handle the ball and let Jason set up for his shot.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Maybe it's a matter of pride with some of the players. I still don't see what difference it makes who happens to be on the court at the opening jump. Stackhouse will be a major part of this team whether he starts or comes off the bench. If I am a player I want to be on the court more at crunch time then to start the game.

I believe Stackhouse will be out there at crunch time and that is what should really count. But if it's important to him to be a starter then maybe Avery should leave it open and let him compete for the job.

I kind of prefer Stack coming off the bench. Even though Dirk does not sit out much I would rather Dirk have some time on the court without Stack. Stack can be a black hole at times and I would not want that to take away from Dirk.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> The problem with that is it's hard for Terry to be a good offensive option if he's playing the point. That makes it harder for him to set up on the wings or come off screens for good jumpers. Having Christie out there (or even playing Terry and Devin at the same time) frees him up for those shots. And if you put Devin and Terry on the court at the same time then you give up a lot of size and defense against bigger shooting guards.
> 
> Terry and Marquis together is another combo that could work well as Marquis could handle the ball and let Jason set up for his shot.


 The problem with Quis is his decision making at this point in his career.. and the fact teams are will to sag towards Terry and make Daniels beat them. Ideally I'm sure this is what the Mavs want tho.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Christie is going to dissapoint all of us ! Hes not good anymore! hes done!
> I can see it now when you all see this during the season everybodys going to be like Stack should have started! Stack have started! But anyway, I agree with Stack, the starting spot should go to the best player and the player who earns it! Also, Stack played real hard last year coming off the bench and accepting that role for the first time and Christie sits on his *** the whole year then comes to an elite team and gets a starting spot over Stack? **** that!


We'll have to see about that. Training camp and the first few games will give us an idea about his conditioning and if he could still defend the perimiter like he did a couple of years ago. I still see his signing as a blessing though because he could be a great teacher for Daniels and Howard.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

mavsman said:


> Maybe it's a matter of pride with some of the players. I still don't see what difference it makes who happens to be on the court at the opening jump. Stackhouse will be a major part of this team whether he starts or comes off the bench. If I am a player I want to be on the court more at crunch time then to start the game.


I think pride is exactly what it is. 



mavsman said:


> I believe Stackhouse will be out there at crunch time and that is what should really count. But if it's important to him to be a starter then maybe Avery should leave it open and let him compete for the job.


He probably will be out there when the game is on the line, but is that even good for us? A huge part of this team's problem has been not being able to get key defensive stops down the stretch in close games. So when you need to lock down the opponents shooter who are you going to call? Doug or Jerry? If Jerry would just commit himself to the defensive end and learn not to hold the ball if the drive isn't there then this wouldn't even have to be a discussion on whether he should start.



mavsman said:


> I kind of prefer Stack coming off the bench. Even though Dirk does not sit out much I would rather Dirk have some time on the court without Stack. Stack can be a black hole at times and I would not want that to take away from Dirk.


Agreed. What we don't want is the rest of the team getting off to a sluggish start each game because of Jerry dominating the ball. And plus, I would rather see tough defense on the opposing shooters from the outset to keep them from getting their rhythm rather than trying to shut them down after they've already caught fire.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Pj5 said:


> I still see his signing as a blessing though because he could be a great teacher for Daniels and Howard.


Bingo. If Doug and Avery can teach Quis and Josh how to be good perimeter defenders and stop the pick and roll then his signing is already worth every penny.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think people exaggerate a little bit on how much Stack dominates the ball, last season he averaged more apg than Howard and a little less than Finley in less minutes.....In the playoffs he averaged more than both of them in less mins..........!


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

Another example of the issue I discussed in this thread. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=197852&page=3

I don't think this will be much of an issue though because as much as Stack wants to prove that he deserves to start, he's more concerned about helping the team in an area where he could be effective.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Pj5 said:


> I don't think this will be much of an issue though because as much as Stack wants to prove that he deserves to start, he's more concerned about helping the team in an area where he could be effective.


I hope you're right because if Jerry can think clearly he'll realize what a boost he is to us as 6th man. There are a whole lot of teams out there who could only dream of having a guy off the bench with Stack's offensive power.

By the way Pj5 I love your sig


----------

